# Cleaning jars, how do you do it?



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm trying to perfect a jar cleaning method that won't take it's toll on my back, so I was wondering what is your method of doing it? As detailed as possible please


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I cup/carded my young males-I make 100% water changes-daily.
I use pint to quart size canning jars-depending on the age/size of the juvies.....
I get fast/good body and fin growth with this method along with good nutrition....

I use: 
1) 1 empty bucket to dump the old water

2) 1 bucket with my oak leaf tanned, dechlorinated like temp water...ready and waiting-

3) 1- bucket of fresh clean water that I use for a quick rinse of the used cup/jars

I use: 3-5gal buckets......1-large pre-wet net, 1 extra cup....

I place the pre-soaked large net over the empty bucket to catch the Betta/water...I pour the Betta, water and all in the net over the waiting empty bucket

I then place that Betta in the extra cup with the fresh pre-treated, tanned like temp water

I rinse that Bettas cup now empty- in my cleaning bucket of water-using my hand for a quick wipe out and rinse-

Then I fill/dip it in the tanned treated water to have ready for the next Betta...

Repeat...

The replacement water-is the same temp and tanned with oak leaf just like the water they are currently in-
I usually will make the new water right after I get done so it will be ready the next day

I place all the buckets at a good working level for me-usually a chair, table or another bucket turned upside down and have everything all lined up

For me this was about 30-80 cups/jars that I did daily...lol.......now I keep them different so I don't have to do this anymore...it started to become too much work....lol.....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok that sounds like what I do - just every other day in gallon jars. With the exception of the bucket to dip/clean the dirty jars in.

I have an R/O unit, and I pump that water into a 45 gallon trash can used only for fresh clean water.  I add my r/o right to it and vita-chem. No need for prime.

I also have a 30 gallon trash can next to my jars, that I use to dump old dirty water in.

For both cans, I have a 30 foot lenth of vinyl hose that I run outside to drain for the dirty can, or to clean tanks, and I have a pump in the r/o can to pump water into the hose to fill new jars. My back can't take 30+ trips back and forth carrying 30 lbs of water in a bucket. 

So with all that said, I'd run my hose from the r/o can to my new waiting jars and fill them up. When that is done, I grab the dirty jars and dump them over a net like you do, into the dirty water can. I had a clean towel rinsed waiting to wipe out the jars. But I've come to realize that probably isn't the best way, as I'd use the same towel over and over, so I am just wiping with a dirty towel.

So, I'm thinking another smaller, maybe 13 gallon trash can is in order, I can fill it with clean water to rinse jars like you do, just dip them in and wipe out. My gallon jars don't fit in my buckets so I'd have to get another can for that...

So how do you keep them now so it's less work? I'm doing about 20 jars right now, until the new spawn gets bigger anyway. I'd love to do a barrack or drip system but don't really have the money to build it right now.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

After several generations and selective breeding...they all go in the same tank....no fighting or nipping and I still have the aggression and flare-no spawning problems....they are just able to be kept together...even after I cup one to condition for spawning...I can put them back in the tank they came from without any problems...this was a problem with the 1st and 2nd generation-but resolved on the 3rd......right now I have mixed sexed Bettas in my very heavy natural planted 75gal and 55gal that range in age from 3mo-3+years all related in one way or another....

Due to my disability I had to find another way to do what I love to do and stay in the hobby....the cupping with the needed water changes...physically I just can't do it any longer....so I did some research and the experiment started.......so far....some of what I have observed....has amazed me......I still have a lot of work to do and bugs to work out........ and I don't recommend doing this unless the hobbyist has the time with a good understanding of behaviors...etc......it doesn't happen over night or even with the first generation....
I don't want hobbyist to think that you can go out and buy a bunch of male Bettas and toss them in any ole tank...that will only end badly....this has taken a great deal of work, years of research along with years in the hobby itself...

My biggest fear was breeding out the aggressive nature to the point that they would no longer spawn, flare or dance......but that has not been an issue...if anything-they are easier to spawn and due to the size of tank-I get really big bodied Bettas.......I have some pics in my album...need to update them...lol.....


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

WOW! I wouldn't want the aggression gone completely, but if all they are doing is flaring and maybe a little chasing - well heck it sounds like a female sorority. But with tons of hiding places I bet it works well. That's really awesome 

I don't know how sure I am that I want to line breed - I do want to breed my F1s from my first spawning for sure, but iright now I'm still having trouble sexing  And they still seem tiny to me, but ForbiddenSecrets had an accidental spawn in a divided tank so I guess they are not that small after all! 

I am thinking I need to post pics of all my 'unsure' of males, to try to get a more experienced breeder's eye for them.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The way I do it, is just to cup the betta, removing him from the jar. Then the water is emptied, and either hot water and an aquarium safe scrubby, or aquarium water and a scrubby, I clean off the sides to avoid anything from building up. I add new water, with a little bit of tap water conditioner to dechlorinate, let it sit for a little while (trying to get the temperature close to the betta's initiale temperature) then re-add them. I never had a problem with any betta for that method... even when I move, or they are put in a different tank I use the cup


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I do sort of like OFL with some differences.

So far I've only had small spawns so I've been able to do it this way. Any spawn over 30 and I'll have to switch it up.

I have two sets of jars at all times. One set of clean ones and one set in use. So for example lets use a 15 male spawn (which is close to what I had at one point).

15 of my jars would be housing the males. The other 15 would have been clean and dried earlier (usually the day before).

I would fill up the clean jars with fresh water that was pre-heated to the same temp as my current jars (all I would do is throw a heater in the bucket for a few hours/day before hand). 

I then would take a jar containing a fish, and suck out any visible solid waste with a turkey baster or pipette. I like the pipettes better because its easier to get smaller stuff. I've also used OFL's ingenious air hose/chop stick siphon (I have like 3 of these in different lengths.. LOVE them) to get food/waste out.

Then I take the jar and pour it over a net into a dirty water bucket. I immediately take the fish and dump him back into the clean jar.

Repeat until finished.

Then I take the dirty jars and clean them using scalding hot water. Once a month I clean all the jars (and all my equipment in general) with a mild bleach solution and scalding water. Unless I have an illness (say one of the fry got velvet) I would clean all of the jars, equipment immediately with a bleach solution before treatment and after treatment. 

Using 32oz jars this is pretty easy for me to do.. but like I said I've only had small numbers of males jarred in my spawns thus far.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

1fish2fish, that's actually a neat way to do it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Backsaver Jar Cleaning Method

Materials:
Clean jars
Dirty jars
Water changer attachment for sink
2 large water bins (one clean water/one wastewater) 
Water conditioner
Thermometer
Paper towels
Toothbrush

- Screw in and attach water changer tubing to faucet. 
-Turn water on the faucet to the correct temperature. 
-Set the water changer to the fill setting.
-Fill a large clean water bin with water tube from sink. Large storage bins do the trick. 
-Dechlorinate and age water.
-Use a thermometer to compare the temperature of water in bin to jars. Match the temperatures.
-Fill clean sanitized new jar with fresh water from clean water bin.
-Gently remove fish from dirty jar, and move fish to ready waiting clean jar.
-Scrub dirty jar(s) thoroughly. Paper towels and a toothbrush help get the job done. No soap!
-Sanitize scrubbed jars, and rinse very well with very hot water. 
-Unscrew water changer from faucet for the day.
-Enjoy the fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I REALLY want a water changer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

ok i have NO clue what a water changer is for the faucet lol. Will have to google.

I like the siphoning out gunk before netting - I am not doing that and it would save putting the gunk into the new jar.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Like a python... you hook it stright up to the faucet and fill and empty tanks from there.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

We used one at the pet store, when I worked there. It saves time, energy, and very efficient! Especially for having more than one tank, or having large tanks. I just couldn't find one in any pet store -.-


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, I thought it might be like a python, thought maybe it was something else. I had a python a long time ago.

If I could use my tap water (very high ph and very hard, not good for spawning or babies) I would so get one. But I like my system of filling the 45 gal can, and having a pump in there hooked to a hose. I just need to find a valve so that I can stop the flow easier than using my finger over the end - cause I end up with water all over at some point lol!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

They have a water changer at walmart I think I'm going to get with my paycheck next week... the only problem is I have to hook it up to my kitchen sink and most of my tanks are in my bedroom so I might need to get a couple extensions.

God I can't wait to have a house where I can set up a dedicated fish room.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Agreed, fish1fish2, about having a fish room lol. And lucky - our wal-mart lacks anything good for fish other than overpriced tanks (only to 29 gallons), nets, flake food, aquarium stands and bettafix :/


----------

